# Best wholesalers?



## UKWolf (Mar 24, 2015)

Does anyone know of any other good uk wholesalers?
I'm contacting exo terra for supplies but is there any others I can get supplies in bulk from?


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Exo terra arent a wholesaler, they are a manufacturer.


----------



## UKWolf (Mar 24, 2015)

I know that, i was trying to use them as an example for being able to by in bulk from them.


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

A quick google will show several suppliers.
The problem you will find is that a lot of them will not deal with you unless you can prove that you are a registered business.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

You will get supplied by anyone if you do not have a registered business premises. 

Most also require a copy of your pet shop licence.

Why not subscribe online to "pet product marketing" magazine

This is the trade journal, it is free and monthly,

You will find out lots of useful info here

John


----------



## Paul_MTS (Mar 23, 2008)

Hagen do supply direct to shops.

Popular ones would be Peregrine, Monkfield, Rep-Tech.

Each wholesaler has it's up and downs and certain product ranges so you may find you need to use a few to get all products your after.


----------

